# Marble girl and blue girl HM both with torn fins



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

so my buddy at the petstore called me and said he got two females that got beaten up a bit and one even looked like she got squeezed by the stomach..im trying to nurse them back to health...i paid half price for both.




























blue girl that got squeezed by the stomach


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

O-M-G, They look amazing! Well besides the torn fins lol. So they got squeezed? or look squeezed?

I wish I could find a girl like the first one especially, but the other one has very nice colors, the first one's just look more unique.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

VERY nice females for a petstore! If they were like that in the states many of us would save lots on shipping.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

kfryman said:


> O-M-G, They look amazing! Well besides the torn fins lol. So they got squeezed? or look squeezed?
> 
> I wish I could find a girl like the first one especially, but the other one has very nice colors, the first one's just look more unique.


 
he kept them for me because he knows i bring back fish fish..i was impressed with the 2nd female's finnage in particular. she looked jus like the female i got not too long now.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Gorgeous!! Wish I could find girls like that in stores around here!


----------



## Mandy Pandy (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow... so pretties o.o 

Glad they found someone to take good care of them. Hopefully they do well in their new home.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful, send me one lol am kidding


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Very Nice! Love the 1st one. Fins will grow back in no time. Looks like they may have gotten into a fight?


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

They look like beautiful fish! I hope they will both make full recoveries. <3


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

they are not eating any pellets...but they are eating chopped raw shrimp...and both are being treated for bacterial and fungal infections. im using Melafix and fungus cure by API.


----------



## twinjupiter (Aug 20, 2011)

I am in absolute LOVE with your first girl. She is gorgeous!


----------

